# China's doggy dye jobs: Aww or Eww?



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-owners-dye-pets-look-like-wild-animals.html

Apparently there's a trend in China of dying their dogs to look like other animals (Like this "Tigger" retriever over here) Do you think it's cute or wrong?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't think it's either. It's a goofy novelty.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I think it's cute and it take such a talented and artistic person to create such a piece of 'art'. As long as they are using non-toxic coloring and treating the animals in a humane way I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I've met dyed dogs and they really enjoy the attention from their owners. If my poodle weren't black she'd be sporting a purple 'do

And I will take those Panda Chows, thanks


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

That tiger dye job is really well done. I would never dye my _own_ dogs, but I don't have a problem with it, since the dyes don't hurt the dog.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I don't think it's wrong. those are really cool looking dye jobs. Unless it hurts the dog I fail to see how anything where the owner spends so much time doing something with their dog can be bad.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I love it  My favorite is a little poodle that looks like a Panda xD


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I think it's very creative; as a dog groomer with over 15 years experience, I'm not sure I could do that good of a dye job! I don't see anything 'harmful' and certainly no abuse in doing something like this...it's purely creative, and kudos to the groomers who can do that nice of dye jobs!!!


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

I can't get over that Tiger retriever. it is so effing cute. I love it.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Those "pandas" are very convincing! As long as the chemicals are safe, I guess there's nothing wrong with it. I wouldn't do it, except maybe for halloween. Could you imagine, walking a tiger or a panda around? LOL!


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

Angel's_mom said:


> Those "pandas" are very convincing! As long as the chemicals are safe, I guess there's nothing wrong with it. I wouldn't do it, except maybe for halloween. Could you imagine, walking a tiger or a panda around? LOL!


I'm waiting for like, a giraffe or cheetah or leopard next. that would be impressive.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

As long as it is done humanely, the dye is non-toxic and the animals aren't under stress I don't see a problem with it. Kinda cute actually...


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Haha, a cheetah... that reminds me. A long time ago my husband's friend ASKED me to dye his hair. I love to play with hair so I happily obliged. He had dark hair and wanted highlights. He came out with leopard spots on top of his head. HAHAHAHA! He said he liked it. I'm not sure I believed him... all the guys at work called him Chester Cheetah until it grew out.


----------



## momosmama (Feb 25, 2010)

who comes up with these ideas? lol. I think its okay as long as the dye isn't toxic. I think the pandas/dogs are sooooo very cute!


----------



## LiftBig315 (Jan 9, 2010)

That is frickin awesome, lol









I would like that dyed and cut like a lion, then go to the dog park, lol


----------



## Amy_PRT (Jun 9, 2010)

While I will admit it the "Panda" puppies were adorable and the "Tiger" dye job must have taken some skill, I am super against using dogs (or any other animal for that matter) as "accessories". And I think this fad in China is just that.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't see it as an accessory anymore than having a Shih Tzu cut into a puppy cut, etc. Sometimes owners just like to do what they think looks cute.

I don't see how it could be viewed as an accessory....unless their owner is a furry or something


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I love it. Wish I could do that.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

*While I will admit it the "Panda" puppies were adorable and the "Tiger" dye job must have taken some skill, I am super against using dogs (or any other animal for that matter) as "accessories". And I think this fad in China is just that. *

How is it an accessory?


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Not something I would do to my dogs...Don't they deserve a certain amount of dignity?...Don't we owe them at least that?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow the tiger dye jobs are really impressive! It reminds me of a growlithe. lol


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

GypsyJazmine said:


> Not something I would do to my dogs...Don't they deserve a certain amount of dignity?...Don't we owe them at least that?


No I have no problem with someone not being into it or not wanting to have it done to their dogs ...but Dignity?....I don't think dogs give two poops about a human concept like dignity

for goodness sakes they poop in public, hump , smell butts and crotches, vomit and sometime try to eat it back up, let their red rockets hang out for all to see,burp , fart , and most of them given half the chance would chow down on a kitty mcnugget fresh out of the cat box with out a second thought ...I don't think dogs are too concerned with dignity LOL


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

pugmom said:


> ...but Dignity?....I don't think dogs give two poops about a human concept like dignity


If my Golden could be made to understand the concept, he would reject it.


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Wow the tiger dye jobs are really impressive! It reminds me of a growlithe. lol


Actually me reminded me of Tigger x3


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Marsh Muppet said:


> If my Golden could be made to understand the concept, he would reject it.


LOL!...I suppose a Golden might!
I keep LGD breeds who are a more serious dog.


----------



## sleeping_forest (Jun 13, 2010)

wow... thats a really good job on the tiger dye but i really wouldn't wanna dye my dog. It would be cute at first but I would probably get annoyed at the dye job after a while. Plus i don't think my dog would like me doing that lol


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

IMO that's some freaking epic dying. XD

I agree in that as long as it doesn't distress the dog or harm them in any way, it's fine. They probably enjoy the attention!


----------



## Amy_PRT (Jun 9, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> *How is it an accessory?*


*


How many people will see those advertisements and go "hey, I want a dog I can make look like a panda"? Probably a lot. Not because they sat down and really thought about bringing a dog into their lives and the work and commitment it takes, but they thought about how cute it will look at the end of their arm. I am sure some of the people who do it are responsible dog owners, but its promoting a fad. I just dont agree with it. This is just my personal opinion. *


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

pugmom said:


> No I have no problem with someone not being into it or not wanting to have it done to their dogs ...but Dignity?....I don't think dogs give two poops about a human concept like dignity
> 
> for goodness sakes they poop in public, hump , smell butts and crotches, vomit and sometime try to eat it back up, let their red rockets hang out for all to see,burp , fart , and most of them given half the chance would chow down on a kitty mcnugget fresh out of the cat box with out a second thought ...I don't think dogs are too concerned with dignity LOL


LMAO! Amen! Its dye, there's alot worse happening to pets daily! At least these dogs are loved and cared about. It fades, grows/sheds out..its not a lifetime.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't think it's a big deal. I mean, I personally wouldn't do it, and I saw this show on TLC last night about Poodles and the grooming contests they have and some of the folks are a little nuts on there.... but, to each their own, and I shouldn't judge. As long as the dogs are happy (which they all did seem happy!) Jackson would not enjoy being dyed, brushed and groomed for that many hours so I would never do that to him.


----------



## sablegsd (Jan 24, 2010)

This dog was groomed to look like a lion to convince
thieves to stay away. The word was spread and the stealing stopped.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

pugmom said:


> for goodness sakes they poop in public, hump , smell butts and crotches, vomit and sometime try to eat it back up, let their red rockets hang out for all to see,burp , fart , and most of them given half the chance would chow down on a kitty mcnugget fresh out of the cat box with out a second thought ...I don't think dogs are too concerned with dignity LOL


I have never read a more eloquently written rebuttal with such bare naked truth attached. 


And I laughed my [email protected]@ off.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

I saw the tiger dyed one the other day; apparently this has been going in in China for years, not new at all. I googled it and found some pictures of creative grooming - usually of standard poodles? One poodle had smaller and smaller boxes carved into his fur. They were purple.

And I nearly spit wine all over my keyboard at sablegsd's picture. That's both kinda cute, and it actually worked? Kinda curious what the dog looks like normally now.


----------



## Dobelove (Jun 17, 2010)

The owners could be doing much worse things to their dogs!

I actually like the dye jobs, it's a lot better then some of the crappy pink purple stuff some people randomly do.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I think it's pretty cool, honestly! I've heard that the dye used is similar to food coloring, so as long as it's safe and doesn't cause any harm to the animal, I'm all for it. I may feel a little self conscious walking a tiger or a panda down the street, though, with everyone staring, lol! I don't have any problem with people liking to show of their pets or participating in silly fads, though. 

What I am a little worried about is the possibility of a sudden high demand for white Chows that will create a market for BYBs and puppy mills... Decorating your dogs in response to a fad is okay, but buying/breeding dogs for a fad is NOT a good thing!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I love it and wish I could do it to my guys. Some amazing art right there... and you know the dogs love the attention.
Nessa


----------

